# Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

Pressemeldung

*Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen​*

Schwerin. 

Angler auf der Ostsee befürchten mit der Neufassung der Küstenfischereiverordnung (KüFVO) in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einschneidende Beschränkungen. Im Gespräch ist, den Einsatz von geschleppten Handangeln in der Zeit vom 15.9. bis zum 15.3. im Abstand von bis zu einem Kilometer von Land zu verbieten. Vorgeblich soll dies dienen, die Meerforellenbestände besser zu schützen und Schäden an den Stellnetzen von Berufsfischern zu verhindern. 


In Anhörungen im Vorfelde wurde die Notwendigkeit für diese Beschränkungen indes nicht aufgezeigt und bei den Betroffenen bleibt der Verdacht der behördlichen Willkür. So wurden bei von einem Fischer gesammelten Angelgeräten deutlich unter 10 Prozent als Schleppangelzubehör identifiziert. Und das, obwohl der Fischer seine Netze in einem von Schleppanglern reich frequentierten Gebiet stellt.






Der Schutz der Meerforellenbestände wird von den betroffenen Anglern, die vom Boots-Angler-Club (BAC) vertreten werden, selbst aktiv und nachhaltig verfolgt: 
So wurden in den letzten Jahren über 40.000€ zur Wiedereinbürgerung von Wandersalmoniden aufgebracht. 



Jeglicher Nachweis fehlt, dass die Beschränkung der Schleppangler zum Erhalt der Bestände notwendig sein würde. Zumal die Fischer ihre Stellnetze weiterhin bis dicht ans Ufer stellen dürfen und häufig alleine einem Netz in einer Nacht mehr Meerforellen zum Opfer fallen, als ein Durchschnitts-Angler im ganzen Jahr entnimmt. 



Zumal die Entnahme für Angler seit jeher auf drei dieser edlen Fische pro Tag beschränkt war und auch bleiben soll. Damit können andere Angler in dem vermeintlichen Schutzgebiet und -zeitraum weiterhin bis zu drei Meerforellen entnehmen. Nur die Schleppangler sollen zu ihrer Hauptsaisonzeit nicht mehr ufernah fahren dürfen. 
Brisant in dem Zusammenhang, dass diese Maßnahme vor allem die Eigner kleiner Boote trifft, die mit diesen Beschränkungen genötigt werden, sich riskant weit vom Ufer zu entfernen. Auch solche Boote, die es nur auf Dorsche abgesehen haben.


Das, was nach einem Treppenwitz klingt, entpuppt sich bei näherer Betrachtung als Kuhhandel, bei dem eine relativ kleine Gruppe an Anglern als Bauernopfer dienen soll. 

Andreas Weber, 1. Vorsitzender von der bundesweiten Interessenvertretung der Bootsangler: 
"In allen Anhörungen und Gesprächen mit dem zuständigen Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz wurden Sachargumente weitgehend schlicht ignoriert. Wir wurden abgespeist mit Phrasen und von einer wirklichen Bürgerbeteiligung kann keine Rede sein".


Andreas Nitschke, 2. Vorsitzender des BAC ergänzt: 
"Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass die Beschränkungen der Schleppangler den Fischern als Gegenleistung dafür dienen sollen, dass sie selbst Federn lassen mussten. Es wurde teils recht offen kommuniziert, dass der Ausgangspunkt Forderungen der Landangler waren, dass Fischer zukünftig mit ihren Stellnetzen einen Mindestabstand von Land einhalten sollen. Landanglern ist der Zugang zum freien Wasser häufig durch Stellnetze zugepflastert und die Hobbyausübung wird unmöglich. Fischer sollen nun als Neuerung in der KüVFO mit ihren Netzen auf gerade mal 16% der Küstenlinie Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns einen Abstand von 200 m zum Land einhalten. Im Gegenzug haben die Fischer eben die Einschränkung der Schleppangelei gefordert."


Für Andreas Nitschke und den vielen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ansässigen Angelfans und den Tausenden Angeltouristen, die jährlich die Küstenangelerlaubnis des Landes lösen, ist dies inakzeptabel. 
"Wir haben lange versucht, konstruktiv an einer sinnvollen, Ziel führenden Lösung mitzuwirken. Das konstante Ignorieren faktischer Argumente, die eindeutig gegen ein solches Schleppangelverbot sprechen, zwingt uns indes, andere Wege zu beschreiten. Eine Aufsichtsbeschwerde gegen die zuständige Abteilung im Ministerium ist eingereicht, der Petitionsbeauftragte des Landes informiert und unsere rechtlichen Möglichkeiten im Rahmen einer Normenkontrollklage werden geprüft". 

Vom zuständigen Landesanglerverband erfahren die Bootsangler übrigens keine spürbare Unterstützung. Was auf Grund einer eklatanten Interessenkollision wenig verwundert: In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern haben die Vertretung der Angler (LAV) und die der Berufsfischer (LFV) den gleichen Geschäftsführer, Axel Pipping.  


Trotzdem hofft man noch auf die Einsicht der Behörden. Andreas Weber: 
"Der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit den Ressourcen der Natur erfordert ein professionelles Miteinander. Jeder muss bereit sein, wo nötig auch vertretbare Einschnitte zu akzeptieren. Andererseits sollten wir in einem ohnehin schon überregulierten Land unnütze Beschränkungen verhindern, deren Überwachung zusätzlich Kräfte bindet, die besser eingesetzt werden könnten."


Weitergehende Informationen:
Boots-Angler-Club e.V.
Postanschrift: Calvinweg 1, 23568 Lübeck
Homepage: www.bootsanglerclub.de
Geschäftsführender Vorstand: Andreas Nitschke <andreas.nitschke@bootsanglerclub.de


----------



## JimiG (15. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Tja leider haben die Fischer eben bessere Lobbyisten als wir, unsere pennen nur und saugen das Geld ab.


----------



## Silvio.i (15. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Genau so ist es.


----------



## carp gear (15. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Und wenn die Fischer alles leer gefischt haben, egal wo, dann rufen sie nach Subventionen und bekommen sie und der kleine Angler fängt weniger und muss eine Erhöhung der Gebühren in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## Stulle (16. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

ist doch ganz einfach wenn sie da keine angeltouris haben wollen einfach mal nen jahr nicht hinfahren, nicht nur in der verbotszeit, dann werden die frauen ihren männern schon erzählen was sie da verbockt haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

sollen die Behörden doch erst mal Mindestmaß und Schonzeit bei den Fischer kontrollieren und dann den Anglern Vorschriften machen.Vor 2 Jahren in Schaprode zu meinem25. Hochzeitstag war ich bei der Anlandung von diversen Fischen vor Ort die mefo und der lachs wurde nach doofen fragen von mir wieder in die Kajüte gebracht und die Aale egal welche größe von einem Hotel abgeholt.....(die am Auto Werbung fürs selberräuchern machen)


----------



## JimiG (16. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich hier nicht auf Mefo´s angeln weil ja bei uns ganzjährig Schonzeit ist  und die Fische  (Meerforelle, Lachs) hier ja zum Laichen langziehen. Diese Verbot gier bei uns sehe ich ein und verstehe das ja auch. Aber ich verstehe nicht, das wir Angler hier ständig weiter eingeschränkte werden, während jene welche Raubbau betreiben auch noch subventioniert werden. Wat nutzt das Verbot hier, wenn der Fische  schon vorher alles fängt was auf der Wanderung zur Vermehrung in Küstennähe gerät. Entweder verbot für alle oder so lassen wie es ist unsere Fischereiabgaben werden doch gerne genommen und unsere Unterstützung für die Wiederansiedlung solcher Arten auch, aber scheinbar subventionieren wir damit auch wieder nur die Fischer. Traurig das es hier soweit kommen konnte, aber es liegt meiner Meinung nach ja daran das unser neuer Verband all das nicht tut, was er tuen müsste und seine ganze Zeit dafür einsetzt gegen die eigenen Mitglieder zu intrigieren.


----------



## uwe Leu (17. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

#qNun stehen wir Angler sehr einsam und verlassen in unserem Meck.Pomm.#c.
Bei einer Beispiellosen Gebührenerhöhung für eine Ostseegebühr die es nur in MVP gibt, samelt unser Verband Unterschriften und das für meine Begriffe auch ziemlich halbherzig.#d
Ich habe mich per Mail an den Verband gewandt ob wir nicht aktiver werden sollten, denn ich will mal sehen wieviele von uns z.B. bereit wären nach Schwerin zu einer Demo vor dem Landtag zu treten, aber keine Antwort.
Es ist schon ein schäbiges Gemisch was sich an uns Labt, dennoch sollte ein Verein mit ca. 40.000 Mitglieder zu mehr in der Lage sein, die Abhängigkeit scheint jedoch zu groß.:r


----------



## namycasch (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Petri.

Wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich stumpfe Zähne.

Wer ist den für den guten Meerforellenbestand verantwortlich?

Die Vereine. Der Delmenhorster Angelverein setzt jedes über 80.000 

fingerlange Meerforellen aus. 

Ich weiß auch noch von vielen anderen Vereinen, die sehr viel für die 

Wandersalmoniden tun.

Vor 15 Jahren hat doch noch keiner von Fängen an der Ostsee gesprochen.

Die Vereine und ihre Mitglieder bemühen sich UNENTGELTLICH für die 

Wiedereinbürgerung von bedrohten Fischarten und dann darf der Angler nicht 

mal mehr fischen.

Da fehlen mir die Worte.

Ich könnt platzen!!!!!!!

LG


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Die Botschaft der Regierung ist doch ganz klar: Ehrenamtliches Engagement ist nicht erwünscht und wird sogar bestraft. Denn wenn die Vereine keine Mefos angesiedelt hätten, dann würde ihnen ihr Hobby nun nicht massiv eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## JungausHamburg (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Macht doch mal folgendes ,das werde ich im nächsten Jahr mal bei uns in der Eckernförderbucht auch mal austesten.
Jeder der ein Plotter hat kann das.
1.Jedes Stellnetz ist zu kennzeichnen nicht nur mit den beiden Flaggen sondern auch mit den Nahmen des Besitzers.
2.Hinfahren zur 1.Flagge lugilugi machen und auf Plotter Makieren
hier könnte Mann schon feststellen wie weit ist diese Flagge vom Land entfernt 200m? und wie tief ist es hier10m?
3.Weiterfahrt zur nächsten Flagge ,Punkt auf karte festhalten und Distanz ermitteln .Grösser als 1200m wo ist die 3.Flagge, deutlich geringer als 1200m dann ist der Netzbogen meist deutlich größer als die von den bootsanglern vorgeschlagenen 75 m.

Ein stellnetzfischer darf max 6ooom netzstellen ! 
das bedeutet minmum 10 flaggen max 5 flaggen mit einem Wimpel.

So jetzt alles schön dokumentieren und dann damit zur Küstenwache....
hmmm ist die spießige Entscheidung und wohl wenn denn auch erst die letzte. Ich würde meinen Fischer beim verkauf seiner Fangfrischen Ware mal in ein fachliches Gespräch verwickeln und mal sehen wie er reagiert.
 Mann kann auch mal seinen gewählten Vertreter im Rathaus vors Schienbein treten.


----------



## Maik-FL (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Vielleicht sollte man den Verantwortlichen die Rechnung mal etwas anders präsentieren ..., wenn's denn nur um Kuhhandel, Geld und Lobbyismus geht ... :

1 x Mefo 4kg beim Berufsfischer = 60 EUR bei z.B. 15EUR/Kilo 

Davon darf der "Arme" dann seine Ausgaben decken, leben und Vater Staat bekommt den Rest.

1 x Mefo 4kg beim Freizeitangler/Touristen

Selbst der Tagesausflügler verbraucht Benzin, konsumiert in der Gastronomie, kauft Ausrüstung usw ... .

Beim Touristen der 1 Woche bleibt sind mal schnell 1000 EUR und mehr für Unterkunft, Anreise etc. weg. Davon profitiert die gesamte Region ... .

Entnimmt dieser glückliche Angler nur 1 Mefo von 4kg hat der dafür 250 EUR/kg an die heimische Wirtschaft und Vater Staat gelöhnt ..., Ausrüstung usw. nicht eingerechnet.

Wenn's schon um Geld und Interessen geht dann doch bitte um die Interessen einer Region, nicht um die Interessen einer Minderheit ... .


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

So siehts aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*



> Beim Touristen der 1 Woche bleibt sind mal schnell 1000 EUR und mehr für  Unterkunft, Anreise etc. weg. Davon profitiert die gesamte Region ...


Na und der ist nach dieser Woche wieder weg, dass Wahlvieh, Berufsfischer und Nebenerwerbsfischer plus deren Sippschaft leben(wählen) aber vor Ort!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Solange das Wahlvieh immer und immer wieder in Z.B. Mefo- Regionen fährt, und das Geld dort lässt, ändert sich nix. Finanziell und steuerlich sind die Sportangler sicher weit effektiver als die Berufs- oder Nebenerwerbsfischer- das weiss die Politik auch. Reagiert wird erst bei einem massiven Einbruch von Buchungen und damit Geldfluss in den eher mauen Nebensaisonzeiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Wenn drei deutsche zusammen stehen so sind es schon genug, um einen Keil dazwischen zu treiben.

Das permanente Gegeneinander zwischen Angler und Fischer nützt weder der einen noch der anderen Partei und ist eigentlich auch nicht des Pudels Kern.

Die Ferkel sind diejenigen die darüber entscheiden und die Funktionäre der Verbände, die ihre Mitglieder Verraten.

Das durch das Schleppangelverbot weniger Touristen kommen glaubt doch niemand wirklich. Dafür sind die Alternativen zu vielfältig.

Gemeinsam ist man stark, gegeneinander macht nur klein und bedeutungslos.........dasi ist leider nah ean dem was ich momentan beobachte.

Ich möchte mich aber ausdrücklich bedanken bei Andreas und Thomas für ihren persönlichen Einsatz um das Thema.

Gruß Frank, 

der im nächsten Jahr auch am Sund lebt ;-)


----------



## belle-hro (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

*Grad im Radio*
_Fischer und Angler an der Ostseeküste werden sich 2014 auf Änderungen einstellen müssen. Die Fischer dürfen an bestimmten Küstenabschnitten in einem Abstand von bis zu 200 Metern zur Küstenlinie keine Netze mehr aufstellen. Wie das Landwirtschaftsministerium mitteilte, hätten Uferangler damit an etwa 16 Prozent der Ostseeküste ganzjährig einen besseren Zugang. Außerdem erhielten die küstennah wandernden Meerforellen stellnetzfreie Korridore. 
_

 |bigeyes wollen die jetzt mit der Pressemitteilung Fakten schaffen oder was? #q


----------



## ha.jo (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Hier noch eine Pressemeldung von heute.

http://www.regierung-mv.de/cms2/Reg...uelle_Pressemitteilungen/index.jsp?&pid=63133


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Tja, wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine Petra mehr.............


----------



## belle-hro (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Nicht ganz Thomas. In der letzten Stellungnahme des LAV M/V wurde da klar Stellung *für* die Schleppangler gezogen. Zwar nicht so ausführlich wie ich zusammen mit dem Vorsitzenden des KAV Rostock zugearbeitet habe, aber immerhin haben sie es getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Wenn alles vorbei ist, kann ich auf einmal die Fahne in den Wind hängen.

Der Minister schreibt doch klar:
In enger Abstimmung mit den Verbänden der Berufs- und *FREIZEIT*Fischerei wurde das so beschlossen und gemacht..

Und das Thema wer GF bei denen jeweils ist (immer der Gleiche, oder?) spricht auch Bände, wer hier von wem verkauft wurde..

Und einem Politiker kann man eher glauben als einem Verbandsfunktionär......


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Moment mal. Wo ist denn jetzt das Problem geblieben?
Ursprünglich war doch die Idee, das Angeln vom *treibenden* Boot auch im Abstand von 1.000m zur Küste zu untersagen, aber das ist doch jetzt erlaubt. Demnach sind also auch die Bellyboot-Fischer nicht mehr benachteiligt.
Einzige Einschränkung: Schlepp-/Trollingangeln #c



> Das Angeln vom treibenden oder geruderten Boot ist von dieser Regelung nicht betroffen.


----------



## belle-hro (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> das Angeln vom *treibenden* Boot auch im Abstand von 1.000m zur Küste zu untersagen,



Nö es war die Rede von Schleppen mit _*Muskelkraft*_, Segel und Motor.

Und das gilt auch weiterhin! 



> Als Schleppangeln nach Satz 1 gilt der Fischfang mit der Handangeln unter aktiver Bewegung des Wasserfahrzeugs durch _*Muskelkraft*_, Motokraft oder durch den Wind bei Segelffahrzeugen



Kajakfahrer sind also immer noch betroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Und zudem die nach wie vor irre Begründung zum Schutz von Mefobeständen:
Weil Angler relevant fangen UND die Netze der Berufsfischerei geschützt werden müssen (die natürlich ufernah NIEEEE MEfos fangen würden/wollen...)..

Und sowas in "enger Absprache mit den Verbänden der Freizeitfischerei"..

Na danke aber auch...................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Nö es war die Rede von Schleppen mit _*Muskelkraft*_, Segel und Motor.
> 
> Und das gilt auch weiterhin!
> 
> ...




In der aktuellen Pressemeldung des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft,Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz steht, wie von Honey bereits zitiert dazu nun aber folgendes:

"Deshalb halten wir es für erforderlich, das Schleppangeln mit Motor-  oder Segelbooten in der Zeit vom 15. September bis 15. März nur in einem  Abstand von 1.000 Metern zur Küstenlinie zu erlauben." Außerhalb dieser  Zeit kann es auch küstennah ausgeübt werden. Das Angeln vom treibenden  oder geruderten Boot ist von dieser Regelung nicht betroffen."

Weiß einer, was da nun konkret Fakt ist?


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Ich dachte immer, Kajakfahrer würden rudern...#c


----------



## mathei (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

es ist und bleibt eine Ausgrenzung. der eine darf, der andere nicht.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Honeyball- Kajakfahrer paddeln. Rudern ist was für Rückwärtsfahrer.


----------



## raubangler (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Die Saat für diese Ernte wurde bereits 2007 ausgesät:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1765965&postcount=146

Ich sollte meinen Forumsnamen in Kassandra umändern......


----------



## raubangler (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angler sollen Kuhhandel zum Opfer fallen*

Kassandra war ich eigentlich hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1763708&postcount=117

Wobei ich davon ausging, dass die Trollingfraktion sich einfach nur selbst abschiesst.
Aber nun trifft es die Kleinboote.


----------

